# Mushrooms



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 13, 2021)

There are some people selling mushrooms and mushroom grow bags at our farmers market.  There are selling  blue oyster mushrooms  which I never heard of.  They $8 lb.  Anyone know anything about these? They also have shiitake, Lion's Mane and Chestnut. Would like to get some but not sure what to do with them?


----------



## jcam222 (May 13, 2021)

Check out this article on Lions Mane. Interesting note on diabetes among other things. https://www.healthline.com/nutrition/lions-mane-mushroom#TOC_TITLE_HDR_11


----------



## PPG1 (May 13, 2021)

Sorry but if they are not Psilocybin Mushrooms I've not a clue


----------



## pineywoods (May 14, 2021)

Brian I don't know a lot about those other than the shiitake which I grew some of for a couple years. You might want to do a little research you can grow your own shiitakes they aren't hard to grow. One of the Extension Agents in our local Extension Office used to hold a class every year on how to grow them and a hands on session on how to plug the logs and seal the plugs and I helped him with it several years. He moved out of the area and I haven't heard about a class since.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 14, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Check out this article on Lions Mane. Interesting note on diabetes among other things. https://www.healthline.com/nutrition/lions-mane-mushroom#TOC_TITLE_HDR_11


Wow.  Look like they have a lot of benefits.  Thanks.


----------

